# Leave Books In Exam Room During Lunch?



## seandapaul24 (Apr 1, 2015)

Do we leave our reference materials at our seat in the exam room when we break for lunch?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 1, 2015)

We left the books at our seat for lunch in Maryland. I didn't see anyone else take materials out with them. I can't remember if we were even allowed to take things out of the room.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 1, 2015)

They will tell you to leave your materials at your desk during the break.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 1, 2015)

seandapaul24 said:


> Do we leave our reference materials at our seat in the exam room when we break for lunch?




[SIZE=10.5pt]Good question. The answer is yes (at least at the Pomona Fairplex in CA). I was a little worried about theft but I think everything is safe. I put the lids back on my boxes ('out of sight, out of mind'). I also had a backpack with me and brought my calculators and I think my CERM with me to lunch, just out of paranoia. Don’t forget to take your ID and admission letter with you to lunch! [/SIZE]


----------



## The Wizard (Apr 1, 2015)

Probably site specific. Here in CA, we could take our materials, or leave them. We did have to leave the room though, and were not allowed back in until the afternoon session.


----------



## Last Shadow (Apr 2, 2015)

hey i have a question on a similar note

when they say you can't bring your cell phones to the test do they mean that the cell phone cannot be in the room or that you can bring it with you but obviously can't have it with you during the exam? I can't remember when i took the FE whether they held the cell phones for us during the exam or if i left it in the car. The reason i'm asking is that i would be staying at a hotel over night and will be checking out with all my stuff during the exam day. Not really sure where i would put all my stuff lol


----------



## The Wizard (Apr 2, 2015)

Last Shadow said:


> hey i have a question on a similar note
> 
> when they say you can't bring your cell phones to the test do they mean that the cell phone cannot be in the room or that you can bring it with you but obviously can't have it with you during the exam? I can't remember when i took the FE whether they held the cell phones for us during the exam or if i left it in the car. The reason i'm asking is that i would be staying at a hotel over night and will be checking out with all my stuff during the exam day. Not really sure where i would put all my stuff lol


I left my phone in my car. For the test takers that brought their phones into the exam room, they were asked to turn them off and leave them up front on a big layout table. Quit a few people did this; I never understood why they just wouldn't leave their phone in their vehicle


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 2, 2015)

Yup, not allowed with you or in the test room at all, even if turned off - but like Wiz said, in Pomona CA, they had an amnesty table for you to turn in contraband and pick up later.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 2, 2015)

The cell phone issue is site specific. In NYC they also had an amnesty table for cell phones, water etc.


----------



## Last Shadow (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks for the replies guys. I'm taking the test in NYC (the church). I don't want to travel during the day of the exam as its just too stressful.

Also, a weird questions, what did you guys wear to the exam? I personally cannot concentrate with jeans on. I plan on wearing sweatpants as i want to be as comfortable as possible. You think i would get weird looks for not being a professional?


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 2, 2015)

Last Shadow said:


> thanks for the replies guys. I'm taking the test in NYC (the church). I don't want to travel during the day of the exam as its just too stressful.
> 
> Also, a weird questions, what did you guys wear to the exam? I personally cannot concentrate with jeans on. I plan on wearing sweatpants as i want to be as comfortable as possible. You think i would get weird looks for not being a professional?




Dress comfortable. Wear whatever you'd like. I think I wore loose jeans and a T-shirt. I never get cold but many people do so bring a light jacket. I think I even took off my shoes during the exam. Rememeber to bring a 'tush cush'!


----------



## CU07 (Apr 2, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about how you're dressed. I wore jeans, a t-shirt, and a fleece jacket, and I also took my shoes off. I believe NYS prohibits hooded jackets (along with lots of other things like water and hard candy that NCEES would otherwise allow). Read your admission paperwork and follow it.


----------



## iwire (Apr 3, 2015)

Why bother to bring the books out of the room? During the halftime/lunch break, go have lunch enjoy the nice sunny weather..relax your mind and muscle...

It's good to do that...

bring your lunch as well....save time having to fight the crowd


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 3, 2015)

I guess I have to miss out on my biannual subway sandwich this year.


----------



## humner (Apr 3, 2015)

no cell phones or I pad type devices. Leave everything there until you are done with the exam at the end of the day. They are very adamant on water bottles being left on floor and not on table. Do not set up a "rack" on the table either. I have rolled in with a cart that I would stack milk crates with my books in it. Was very handy having my "Library" in place like I had it for review at home.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 3, 2015)

iwire said:


> Why bother to bring the books out of the room? During the halftime/lunch break, go have lunch enjoy the nice sunny weather..*relax your mind and muscle*...
> 
> It's good to do that...
> 
> bring your lunch as well....save time having to fight the crowd




That's the best advice. I finished the morning session with an hour and a half to spare and left early to take an extended lunch. I knew the area pretty well so I went to a restaurant I liked and just had a long, relaxed meal. If I remember correctly I probably even took a brief nap. I tried not to think about the morning session too much and didn't see anyone from the exam. I went for a quick walk around the campus and then came back about 10 mins prior to the start of the afternoon session.


----------

